# uk man thinks he is a goat



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/meet-man-who-gave-up-6251934


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummm :scratch: :dazed: :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Strange


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Extreme, but you know what, I get it. After kids are born I often sit out for hours reading and guarding them from hawks. That time with them, being a part of the herd, are some of the most peaceful and pleasant moments of my life. I feel serene. You just exist under the sun.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe he'll get his face on a box of Wheaties….


----------

